# S/W Missouri - House & Land for Sale



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

Friends of ours are selling their house and land north of Springfield, MO. The house, land, creek, and ponds are set up for farming and would be a great place for homesteaders and/or a homeschooling family to settle.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4910-S-195th-Rd_Half-Way_MO_65663_M77689-37635


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

MarkP said:


> Friends of ours are selling their house and land north of Springfield, MO. The house, land, creek, and ponds are set up for farming and would be a great place for homesteaders and/or a homeschooling family to settle.
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4910-S-195th-Rd_Half-Way_MO_65663_M77689-37635


Followed your link didn't come site for home might recheck your link.


----------

